# High Speed Trolling for Wahoo = Gear ???



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

OK- We like to drag ~16+oz lead-head high-speeders (w/ &/or w/o trolling weights) behind the OB as we run out or between spots (& sometimes do it most of the day if we catch a few Wahoo). Currently I'm using an Avet 50W on a 50/100 bent butt w/braid backing & 80lb mono top-shot. Do you guys that do a lot of this think an Avet 30W w/braid/mono would hold up to that ? I'm not worried about getting spooled, I'm worried about the smaller drags & parts in the 30W getting trashed by the strike of a Wahoo hitting a lure we're pulling at ~18-20kts...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't use a smaller reel. I would use no smaller than the 50's. That's allot of weight at high speed.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> Personally I wouldn't use a smaller reel. I would use no smaller than the 50's. That's allot of weight at high speed.


That was my thinking, but I thought maybe somebody might have been doing it successfully for a while ???


----------

